# 4 year old's show outfit



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think they should mind it at all! They might hardly notice it is any different other than the texture.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just in case you didn't know.....Hobbyhorse sells matching outfits for handler and leadliner....


----------

